# 600EX-RT - no radio contact available



## drolo61 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear guys and girls,
I have a 600EX-RT for some time and just added anotherone to the gear. Now I discover that I can not find ETTL with radio (Ican find optical link, annnd I can use radion for linked shots). Is it me, or is it the machine???
Any andvice greatly apprechiated.

Cheers
Olaf


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

drolo61 said:


> Now I discover that I can not find ETTL with radio (Ican find optical link, annnd I can use radion for linked shots). Is it me, or is it the machine???



Please explain a bit more in detail (and a spell checker :->) - radio works for linked shot (i.e. one rt on camera a, one rt on camera b), but you cannot link a master flash to a slave flash?

You double-checked you've got the master slave set as master, and the slave flash as - well - slave? Selected the best channel with auto or a channel scan?


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 7, 2015)

I can not toggle to the ETTl plus radio symbol on the flash
Manual says, "select radio symbol", but it never comes up. It does so on the ST-EX3-RT (the flash coordinator


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

drolo61 said:


> I can not toggle to the ETTl plus radio symbol on the flash



If you can do optical, it at least seems you've found the correct buttion  ... my guess is that you have set one of the custom functions to disable radio, that's why only optical comes up.


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have reset all custom functions a couple of times, so most likely I need to see a techie at Canon.
Thnaks for your help Marsu


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 10, 2015)

*CASE CLOSED - Re: 600EX-RT - no radio contact available *

Stupid me - took a deep dive in the full manual to find P.FN (private function) which allows you to set the toggle sequence of your connection mode between off - radio - optical, but also to off - optical only. These P.FN do not reset with "clear all custom functions"

Back to full functionality
Cheers
Olaf


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: CASE CLOSED - Re: 600EX-RT - no radio contact available *



drolo61 said:


> Back to full functionality



Amazing, what time we spend wrestling with functions that are supposed to help us :-> ... but good to hear the flash isn't on its way to Canon yet


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: CASE CLOSED - Re: 600EX-RT - no radio contact available *



drolo61 said:


> These P.FN do not reset with "clear all custom functions"
> 
> Back to full functionality
> Cheers
> Olaf



I would have thought they would reset too, but good to know.

Jim


----------

